# turbo kit



## matkej (Nov 26, 2010)

Just woundering were can i find a good turbo kit for my 2005 altima se-r.


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Turbo-kits.com Lots of money but a quality kit. Comes with some sort of warranty check it out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hello and welcome to wheelspin central. invest in good tires, because you're gonna burn thru 'em fast. Seriously. Get REALLY good tires, or you're just gonna be spinning and wasting all that power.


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

chimmike said:


> hello and welcome to wheelspin central. invest in good tires, because you're gonna burn thru 'em fast. Seriously. Get REALLY good tires, or you're just gonna be spinning and wasting all that power.


Did the ser altima's come with an lsd? Also Yokohama a048 should do you right on dry pavement. In the rain be very carefull. lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

LSD doesn't aid grip with that much power, it just means you'll spin both tires equally. If it's a viscous LSD, you'll cook the fluid in it and it'll be useless. If it's helical, that'll be better, but I'm just not sure.


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh yea im sure someone builds an lsd that can hold that kind of power.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

There are lots of performance kits available in the market but which will work fine with your car is a mystery and to solve it you need to do some research or can approach a NISMO shop.


----------



## quikcobra (Sep 8, 2008)

You'll be fine, any FWD car has its own amount od TQ steer but theres ways to improve it, also good driving habits you'll learn to counter it and ride out... My buddy is running a built 06 Altima SER with 150+ direct port setup. And believe it or not its not to hard to drive...

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Have fun


----------

